# Help me to recover palladium



## tesaygo (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello guys,

My friend of mine asking me to recover the palladium of this metal, see picture. I dont actualy sure what palladium looks like. According to him the assay result of it was 49%palladium(Pd), 20% iron(Fe). I like to help him.

Can you guys teach me how to identify if this is really has content of palladium. Teach me vission identification, and chemicals ways to check if this really has palladium or whatever metal it has.
And also teach me ways or procedure to recover the palladium of it or any other precious metal just incase.
My friend has around 1ton if it. 

Help me guys.. Thanks alot.
Does who was knowledgeable about it please you can message me here or my gmail. [email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 3, 2017)

tesaygo said:


> According to him the assay result of it was 49%palladium(Pd), 20% iron(Fe).
> 
> My friend has around 1ton if it.


1 ton * 2,000 pounds per ton * 49% * 454 grams per pound / 31.1 grams per troy ounce * $837.00 per troy ounce = 11.9 million dollars. Sorry to be a pessimist, but that seems unlikely.

Dave


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 3, 2017)

I suggest to grind a corner to a powder and test for palladium - test references all over this forum


----------



## 4metals (Jul 3, 2017)

Lino is correct, (as usual) take a few pieces and grind off a corner and digest it in a nitric acid water solution. Test with DMG. One of the beauties of DMG is it will give you quantitative results, as long as you carefully weigh the starting weights and the precipitate.


----------



## tesaygo (Jul 3, 2017)

4metals said:


> Lino is correct, (as usual) take a few pieces and grind off a corner and digest it in a nitric acid water solution. Test with DMG. One of the beauties of DMG is it will give you quantitative results, as long as you carefully weigh the starting weights and the precipitate.




Thanks guyz, i will take alook on the previous topics. What is DMG?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 3, 2017)

Dimethylglyoxime

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethylglyoxime


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 3, 2017)

The result of nitric digestion should be orange-red. What the friend says about the rest 31%?


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 4, 2017)

What is the material from?
I can not think of a use for such an alloy in such large quantities.


----------



## tesaygo (Jul 4, 2017)

justinhcase said:


> What is the material from?
> I can not think of a use for such an alloy in such large quantities.




My friend of mine didnt answered when i ask that question that why i ask him to give me a sample so i can test it this has really has Palladium content. That why i am asking here how to test and recover it.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 4, 2017)

tesaygo said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > What is the material from?
> ...


How close a friend are we talking about.
Dated each other's sister or just a vague acquaintance you met in the pub.
I always ask my clients where they get their metals.
If they are too vague or ask cash only I watch myself.
On a chunk that large send a drill sample to a reputable lab.
They will give you a certificate that can not be argued with.
I pay £25 for a straight assay and £120 for a run on M.G.S.
It douses take a good number of months reading Hoke and following her instructions to get the hang of digestion and selective precipitation.I would invest in the lab's help.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 4, 2017)

TBH at 49% Palladium, a 10g sample would yield enough to prove/disprove the yield claim assuming the alloy is homogenous. 

I'd check its density which you can do at home comparing water displaced and mass. This would be a good starting point if you want to see very quickly if the Palladium content is anywhere near the claim.


----------

